# Wearing wrist guards



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a question regarding wrist guards. Can you really wear them underneath regular gloves? The ones I've seen selling on the web don't look too thin.

What's your experience with wrist guards?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ive never worn them personally but if you are going to wear them i would recommend maybe finding one that do custom fits if you have the money for that. sometimes a fall can be made worse with a wrist guard that doesnt fit properly. im sure you could find one that fits right that isnt custom too though. Best Prices On Protec IPS Wristguards Woodland Camo these seem to be thin enough but i dont know how good they are.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

There has been a few threads about this and most seem to say they don't really help. Search and you may find more!!!


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

You can buy gloves with wrist guards already built into them. However, from what i have seen and heard from a few people who have worn them when they ride... The right fall can do MORE damage if you fall on your wrist while wearing them. Because yes, it could help your wrist, but all that pressure needs to go somewhere and that somewhere seems to be the arm. I don't know about you, but i will take a sprained wrist over a broken arm..


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you wear snug fitting gloves, then no. However, if your gloves are loose, then wearing wrist guards underneath isn't much of a problem other than for the comfortability factor.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

size xl burton glove, xl demon wrist guard, xl glove normally ... i hate wearing them but they do work


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I had to wear one on my right wrist cause I fucked it up that season.....fit under my mittens with ease.....dont know about gloves


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> You can buy gloves with wrist guards already built into them. However, from what i have seen and heard from a few people who have worn them when they ride... The right fall can do MORE damage if you fall on your wrist while wearing them. Because yes, it could help your wrist, but all that pressure needs to go somewhere and that somewhere seems to be the arm. I don't know about you, but i will take a sprained wrist over a broken arm..


This! Take it from someone who did first aid for a few years. Wrists guards can potentially do more damage than good. Breaks happen when a great deal of force is applied on your limb, the break will almost always occur at the weakest point. In your arm, thats your wrist. A wrist guard moves the weakest point to the forearm. The only time i've ever seen a broken bone protruding through the skin was because the guy was wearing wrist guards and the break occurred on his forearm.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> There has been a few threads about this


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/16490-mitts-gloves-wrist-support.html

This is one recent one with useful recommendations of specific equipment.



FLuiD said:


> most seem to say they don't really help


There's a mixture of opinion, but many seem to think wrist guards are better than nothing. My experience was that a minor fall messed up weeks of my season, and could have easily permanently messed up my wrist. Since then I have been using the guards.

Look up Scapholunate ligament injuries or Lunate fractures, then come back and tell me how a wrist guard would make this worse.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I cannot argue with the fact that wrist guards do in fact transfer the impact to your forearm...but I would think personally that a fore arm is a bit stronger than your wrist....and imo actually messing up your wrist is way worse than a broken fore arm. None are great...but a clean break...u put a cast on it...and it heals. But the wrist has so many tiny ligaments and nerves...that strong impacts to this will have recurring effects that will linger...

thats just my opinion anyway...i am no doctor


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> There has been a few threads about this and most seem to say they don't really help.





bakesale said:


> Take it from someone who did first aid for a few years. Wrists guards can potentially do more damage than good.


Or take it from doctors and statistical data below.


Gardner said:


> There's a mixture of opinion, but many seem to think wrist guards are better than nothing.


They are.


jliu said:


> I would think personally that a fore arm is a bit stronger than your wrist....and imo actually messing up your wrist is way worse than a broken fore arm.


It is.


> thats just my opinion anyway...i am no doctor


I am.
Peer reviewed medical journal article #1.
Peer reviewed medical journal article #2.
Peer reviewed medical journal article #3.

Not all the articles agree, but the vast majority of them do. No protection affords 100% protection. You're playing the numbers game when you wear protection and stacking the odds in your favor compared to those without protection. If you absolutely don't want to break your wrist, stay home on your sofa and let your girlfriend wield the TV remote. If someone claims to be an expert in this area, they are either an orthopedist, a sports medicine doctor, or are talking out their ass (which happens a hell of a lot here).



> None are great...but a clean break...u put a cast on it...and it heals. But the wrist has so many tiny ligaments and nerves...that strong impacts to this will have recurring effects that will linger...


Some claim a properly healed bone is actually stronger than the original. However they don't take into account the rest of the bone is no stronger since it was never damaged. But a torn ligament or tendon associated with many wrist fractures is never at 100% again. I'd take a broken forearm over a broken wrist any day of the week.


mpdsnowman said:


> Ride with your fists clenched...It might make a difference:thumbsup:


I wear wrist guards AND when I fall I punch down into the snow, fists clenched. It DOES make a difference. You just need presence of mind.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have worn wrist guards ever since my second day on the mountain. As a fairly new rider, I still don't always have the presence of mind to fall correctly. It's something I've been working on, but I'll wear a guard until I am confident that I will always clench my fists in a fall. 

I wear basic Dakine wrist guards. They fit under my Burton mittens, but are a little tight. I think it just depends on the glove.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I banged up my wrist pretty bad a few years ago while learning larger rails. After that I bought a pair of Protec gloves with the wrist guards built in. I have worn them for three years now and have never tweaked my wrist since. Now I am in the market for a set of spring/park gloves with built in wrist guards.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have some *Dakine * wrist guards and I'd have to say that they help a little and fit comfortably under my glove but I still re-injured my wrist even with them on. They only offer minimal support and protection. I'd recommend taping your wrist if you already have an injury. But if not these do add some peace of mind.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I use Level gloves with the biomex matrix built in. It's 1 of 2 wrist guards recommended by Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

i ride with my fists clenched and wear wrist guards i'm not just cruising around. make sure you try on a few sizes. my first pair i got were a little too big so they didn't fit quite right, but i downsized and feel a lot better.


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to revive a thread but I fractured my forearm because I was using Pro-Tec IPS Wrist Guards. The guards transferred the force to my forearm and fractured it. This was my first fall using these and I have been snowboarding for 5 years. Any other opinions?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I have an opinion. Without wrist guards you would have a fucked up wrist that would take an entire year to feel "right" again.

I really hate the ignorance that surrounds wristguards.

A wrist compound break is one of the shittiest injuries you can sustain and they take the longest to heal -IF they ever get right again. That and foot breakages. 



jliu said:


> I cannot argue with the fact that wrist guards do in fact transfer the impact to your forearm...but I would think personally that a fore arm is a bit stronger than your wrist....and imo actually messing up your wrist is way worse than a broken fore arm. None are great...but a clean break...u put a cast on it...and it heals. But the wrist has so many tiny ligaments and nerves...that strong impacts to this will have recurring effects that will linger...
> 
> thats just my opinion anyway...i am no doctor


Don't need to be a doctor to figure this out. I fully agree.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Almost any long bone injury is preferable to a joint injury. Joints are incredibly more complicated. You can break both fore arm bones into multiple peices and one surgery and few weeks in a cast and you are good. Any joint injury is months of delicate care to possibly get back to 100%

Just ask your self, have you ever heard of someone injuring a joint and not still having trouble years later? I dislocated my wrist and would much prefer to have broken a my fore arm. I know have Level Halfpipe gloves with the bio-mex wrist guard.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

what do u think about level and biomex Level Biomex Snowboard Gloves with Wrist Guards - YouTube


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

aistis said:


> what do u think about level and biomex Level Biomex Snowboard Gloves with Wrist Guards - YouTube


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...flexmeter-demon-wrist-guards-what-better.html


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, standard wrist guards don't seem to be that helpful. But there seems to be a bit of misinformation on this thread, painting all wrist guards as the same. Flexmeter wrist guards solve many of the aforementioned problems (disclosure: I wear them).

These things were a god send for me after I broke my wrist: Flexmeter single sided wrist guards

I'm just going to copy a post I wrote recently somewhere else:

The concept behind these things is great. They allow your wrists to move and flex, while _progressively_ hardening on impact. Designed by a trauma surgeon in France, who was experiencing far too many wrist injuries in his ER for his liking. Here's some more info from the company itself: Flexmeter wrist guards for snowboarders and skaters

Two points to note: 
1. You only need the single sided, as the double sided is more for skateboarding. It's too hard to fit a double sided under your gloves (unless, of course, you buy their gloves with the inserts already in). 
2. The only complaint people have is they sometimes don't fit well under certain gloves. This can be dealt with by finding a pair that fits with the guards (I have always used Dakine Titan mittens, and the flexmeters fit fine with my medium mitts). Alternatively, you can size up your gloves, and it's no issue. Just avoid tight gloves, or gloves with elastic.

I broke my wrist and had to get some guards for support. These were the go and they haven't left my wrists since. They work as advertised. They are super light weight and don't feel restrictive. Your wrist and bones are free to move. Also, they don't transfer the force up the arm like other stiff wrist guards.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

behi said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...flexmeter-demon-wrist-guards-what-better.html


thanks for the link 

@bam

thanks for information


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought the wrist guard at the beginning of the season for $20 that goes over the gloves. I personally love having the wrist guard, it does get in the way sometimes but it's well worth it. I have a bad habit of trying to catch myself from falling, so the wrist guard probably saved me from injury many times.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*thanks*



bamfb2 said:


> Ok, standard wrist guards don't seem to be that helpful. But there seems to be a bit of misinformation on this thread, painting all wrist guards as the same. Flexmeter wrist guards solve many of the aforementioned problems (disclosure: I wear them).
> 
> These things were a god send for me after I broke my wrist: Flexmeter single sided wrist guards
> 
> ...


thanks ill go this route !!! broke my wrist last week and searching for the best protection without breaking the bank! ive been in the sport for 15years and broke my wrist like a beginner  in a piste i made hundreds of time! lack of snow didnt helped...


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

i am sure u wont be disappointed if u buy those Flexmeters and Other Snowboard Products to Purchase | Snowboard Secrets


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

qc89sc said:


> thanks ill go this route !!! broke my wrist last week and searching for the best protection without breaking the bank! ive been in the sport for 15years and broke my wrist like a beginner  in a piste i made hundreds of time! lack of snow didnt helped...



Tough break (oof). I'm experienced and did mine on some ice too. I was just casually cruising, looked back to see where my friend was at, and hit sheet ice. It was instantaneous. The Ice Coast strikes again.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*yeah*

yeah thats tough!!! it make almost 2weeks and feel like 2months lol!!! well its almost -40 here right now so no snowboard anyway! ill call the flexmeter in 4weeks when they remove the plaster. Guess my new year resolution will be to ride with those!!!

Any advice on choosing the size?


----------



## The Motivation (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm curious as well. I'm just getting into snowboarding (never been) and while helmet was my first thought, never thought of wrist guards. These Flexmeters seem popular, but which should I go for, Single Splint or the All Season Double? I haven't bought gloves yet, so I guess I'd want gloves that would end up fitting them inside.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*gloves*



The Motivation said:


> I'm curious as well. I'm just getting into snowboarding (never been) and while helmet was my first thought, never thought of wrist guards. These Flexmeters seem popular, but which should I go for, Single Splint or the All Season Double? I haven't bought gloves yet, so I guess I'd want gloves that would end up fitting them inside.


If you dont have gloves they have a package with gloves included seem good quality stuff and like for 30-40$ more so its the price of ''normal quality'' gloves. Ill go for the single i think thats the only protection really needed for snowboarding. Other protection seem more for skate/roller blades but thats my opinion go for it if they seem more safe to you.


----------



## The Motivation (Jan 8, 2015)

qc89sc said:


> If you dont have gloves they have a package with gloves included seem good quality stuff and like for 30-40$ more so its the price of ''normal quality'' gloves. Ill go for the single i think thats the only protection really needed for snowboarding. Other protection seem more for skate/roller blades but thats my opinion go for it if they seem more safe to you.


See, I was looking at the gloves, but I'd prefer to get proper Gore-Tex ones. Gloves are something I don't want to skimp on. The reason I hate winter is my hands getting cold, so I really want to spend the money for good stuff. As for single or double, I kinda figured the double seemed more inline/skateboarding, but I really wasn't sure. If single will do the job for snowboarding, I'm good with that!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you get cold hands just go for mittens. Mittens are also easier to fit over a wrist guard. I have both the glove and mitten Level Half Pipes. I end up wearing the mittens almost all the time.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

john doe said:


> If you get cold hands just go for mittens. Mittens are also easier to fit over a wrist guard. I have both the glove and mitten Level Half Pipes. I end up wearing the mittens almost all the time.


gonna have to try level's mitten next
have the super pipe gloves, and have a few complaints. the fit is a bit tight with the biomex guard, and the fingers pull out (my hands sweat).
maybe i will fare better with mittens


----------



## The Motivation (Jan 8, 2015)

john doe said:


> If you get cold hands just go for mittens. Mittens are also easier to fit over a wrist guard. I have both the glove and mitten Level Half Pipes. I end up wearing the mittens almost all the time.


How do you feel about Biomex versus Flexmeter? Have you only tried the Biomex? The Flexmeter just seems to offer more protection, but I have no idea so I'd be curious to hear.

I'm looking at both the Flexmeter and Biomex, trying to figure out what makes one better. It's confusing to me that they both offer protection but on different sides of the wrist. The Biomex seems to offer less support. Any info you guys might have on this would be great.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Only having experience with biomex I think the Flexmeter is the better guard but not by much. I went with the Level stuff because I know the gloves/mitts will work with the guard and because they are high quality gloves/mitts. I'm a gore tex whore and they have shown to be as durable as I could ask for. The rubber Kevlar is tough as hell. I use tow ropes often they have very little wear on them. My only complaint is that my wrist are too narrow for the strap to get tight enough with out the fleece liner in.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

(good info, grabbing some Flexmeters, i think my thumb has actually been broken for about a month and keep bangin it...)


----------



## The Motivation (Jan 8, 2015)

john doe said:


> Only having experience with biomex I think the Flexmeter is the better guard but not by much. I went with the Level stuff because I know the gloves/mitts will work with the guard and because they are high quality gloves/mitts. I'm a gore tex whore and they have shown to be as durable as I could ask for. The rubber Kevlar is tough as hell. I use tow ropes often they have very little wear on them. My only complaint is that my wrist are too narrow for the strap to get tight enough with out the fleece liner in.


Yeah, I'm brand new to snowboarding but from what I've read, Gore-tex is the good stuff, so I've been kind of holding out for Gore-tex stuff as well. That said, I wasn't necessarily planning to buy the Flexmeter gloves, just the guards then get some sort of Gore-Tex glove that'd fit over top, so just trying to collect as much information as I can. Hmm, I have pretty narrow wrists as well, so that doesn't sound terribly idea.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*gore-tex*

i already have gore-tex gloves i just wish the flexmeter will fit in...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Breaking your forearm is far better than breaking your wrist. 

The human wrist is extremely complex... with a number of very small bones receiving very little blood irrigation which increases the risk of te bone bot healing at all. Break those and surgery is almost certain, plus you will never regain perfect function; and you need the wrist for a lot of things.

In short: i wear a low profile Dakine wrist guard under normal Goretex gloves. It fits no problem.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I upgraded from Dakine to Flexmeter this season so i have a bit of input as to the fit. I find that the Flexmeter actually fit easier than the dakines do, since they basically have nothing other than the flexible spine and a thin tube of spandex type material. The Dakine style one uses a neoprene material which, while only 3mm or so thick, adds considerable bulk combined with the plastic guard.

I broke my wrist in two places at the end of last season (ironically, the ONLY day i left the Dakine wrist protectors at home). Technically it was my arm, since it was the corners of the radius and ulna, but it took a lot longer to feel "fixed" than my collarbone which was snapped in the middle in the same fall. Still feel it when flexing my wrist, and i am SURE that a straight through arm break would have been easier.

Effectiveness of the Flexmeters is still to be proven, i have only had one decent fall on them so far - caught an edge while practicing 360 ollies on an icy run. Wrist feels fine, but damn that bruised my palm since there is no protection on the front like the Dakines.


----------



## The Motivation (Jan 8, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> I upgraded from Dakine to Flexmeter this season so i have a bit of input as to the fit. I find that the Flexmeter actually fit easier than the dakines do, since they basically have nothing other than the flexible spine and a thin tube of spandex type material. The Dakine style one uses a neoprene material which, while only 3mm or so thick, adds considerable bulk combined with the plastic guard.
> 
> I broke my wrist in two places at the end of last season (ironically, the ONLY day i left the Dakine wrist protectors at home). Technically it was my arm, since it was the corners of the radius and ulna, but it took a lot longer to feel "fixed" than my collarbone which was snapped in the middle in the same fall. Still feel it when flexing my wrist, and i am SURE that a straight through arm break would have been easier.
> 
> Effectiveness of the Flexmeters is still to be proven, i have only had one decent fall on them so far - caught an edge while practicing 360 ollies on an icy run. Wrist feels fine, but damn that bruised my palm since there is no protection on the front like the Dakines.


Good info. On that note, you can get the All Season double splint version and have that palm protection as well. I'm thinking about grabbing the single split and just finding a nice Gore-Tex glove to fit over it.


----------



## Notlram (Jan 13, 2015)

I broke my wrist in a Long boarding accident, anyway snowboarding I was concerned I'd hurt my wrist being a new rider. I found Burton gloves that had a foam pad that went up from the wrist to the bottom of my knuckles and had a Velcro strap that wrapped around the wrist to help keep it all tight. That was enough for me, really helped and wasn't a plastic piece that got in the way or prevent me from opening a beer or grabbing a lighter... honestly thought it was a great design for my situation. not too much but just enough support.


----------

